# BGE grill top issues



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

A few weeks ago a bought the BGE grill top to get the grill marks I've been looking for. I got them, but now the grill top is cracking. First in one spot and now another. The other crack is in the Middel of the grill. What's the deal? This grill top was made by the BGE and it's not the knock off version. 
I'm not to sure on what to do. Any ideas?
Thx.
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Another pix.
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

As I took a pix of the middle crack I noticed the start of another crack.
Whyme


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That looks like a default in the casting. I'd be taking that one back. Shouldn't have a problem like that!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

What he said, take it back and let them replace it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's BGE, should be covered under warranty.....


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Take it back


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

BGE will support their product. Just go to where you bought, or maybe send an informative email to a corporate email address. That's an easy replacement to satisfy a new customer. Just make sure they know how new it is. 
Easy fix. Just take back. 
Tell BGE you want a t-shirt for your your troubles from a defective product. You'll get the shirt if you ask. It's free advertisement


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

thats a $700 cooker? :001_huh:


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Mine did the same thing


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> BGE will support their product. Just go to where you bought, or maybe send an informative email to a corporate email address. That's an easy replacement to satisfy a new customer. Just make sure they know how new it is.
> Easy fix. Just take back.
> Tell BGE you want a t-shirt for your your troubles from a defective product. You'll get the shirt if you ask. It's free advertisement


I agree... I've had a BGE for YEARS. I've screwed up and broken parts (Dome, {stupid story, my bad} cast iron grill [dropped it while it was HOT, shattered into a dozen pieces" ) myself. I've admitted it here. Bought replacement parts myself I've also complained about a cracked base after a few years... It was replaced for FREE. I bought it at Escambia Electric in Pensacola. They replaced it for free.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Good info to know guys. This week I'll clean it up and take it back where I bought it from. 
I'll keep you guys updated.
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I have Great News....after talking to the place I bought the grill top they exchanged it with no problem. I'm back up and running again.
Whyme


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Mark,now shut up and cook!!!! hahaha Glad they made it right fer ya brother!


----------

